# Valaki segítene CV-t írni? Kérlek!!



## SziaMatyiVagyok (2018 Október 9)

Motivációs levelem van, egy CV-t szeretnék írni, de még soha nem írtam. Kérlek angolul segítsetek. Pár infó rólam: XY vagyok, 19 éves, Magyarországról. Egy bentlakásos idősek otthonába jelentkeztem ápolónak. 
Társalgási szinten beszélek angolul. Voltam már egy magyar idősek otthonában önkéntes. Az egészségügyben nincs végzettségem, tapasztalatom sajnos. (jó tulajdonságokat keresek magamról angolul) Köszönöm annak, aki segít.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 9)

SziaMatyiVagyok írta:


> Motivációs levelem van, egy CV-t szeretnék írni, de még soha nem írtam. Kérlek angolul segítsetek. Pár infó rólam: XY vagyok, 19 éves, Magyarországról. Egy bentlakásos idősek otthonába jelentkeztem ápolónak.
> Társalgási szinten beszélek angolul. Voltam már egy magyar idősek otthonában önkéntes. Az egészségügyben nincs végzettségem, tapasztalatom sajnos. (jó tulajdonságokat keresek magamról angolul) Köszönöm annak, aki segít.


Ha, mint írod, társalgási szinten megy az angol, akkor akár a word vagy bármely hasonló szövegszerkesztő segít. Mindben van ugyanis több CV minta (template)..
De a legtöbb állásportál (profession, cvonline, topjob...) is tartalmaz ilyen segédet sőt létezik az europass cv is.
Mivel fiatal vagy, senki sem kérheti számon, hogy miért csak 1 oldal a cv-d.
Ha azt szeretnéd, hogy valaki leellenőrizze amit kreáltál, akkor tedd ki ide név és egyéb konkrét adatok nélkül, biztos leellenőrzi egy hozzáértő tag (vagy ha minden kötél szakad, én).
De megírni helyetted senki sem fogja. Ez ugyanis nem a közös matek házi.
Még egy tanács: a tapasztalathoz beírhatod az önkéntes munkát és, hogy javasolták ezt az irányt tartani. (I was suggested..)
Esetleg megemlítheted, hogy ahol önkénteskedtél mire tanítottak a többiek.


----------

